# mise à jour iPC 10.5.6 vers 10.5.8



## overdoozedj (25 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,

je souhaiterais savoir comment mettre à jour mon MAC OS X , pour l'instant : toute CHOUETTE installation est bloquée ....

Ps : chères modos, par paur de m'être trompé de section , n'hésitez pas à déplacer mon sujet 

Je n'hésite pas


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterais savoir comment mettre à jour mon MAC OS X , pour l'instant : toute CHOUETTE installation est bloquée ....
> 
> Ps : chères modos, par paur de m'être trompé de section , n'hésitez pas à déplacer mon sujet


Bonjour,
Fais  => une MàJ combo Mac OS X 10.5.8.


----------



## overdoozedj (25 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup ^^

heuuuu ? c'est SI simple ???? je telecharge ? je lance la MAJ et c'est bon ? lol 

je demande confirmation parce que j'ai pas envie de le bloquer encore une fois ....

ha oui ! c'est pas un MAC officiel ....j'ai oublié de préciser .....c'est le iPC 10.5.6.....Je suis sur un Packard Bell Dot S 

Intel Athom Z520,1Gb de RAM, 300Gb de HDD , bref, une grosse merde ! lol faut dire aussi pour 250 euros j&#8217;espérais avoir quoi ? MDR


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

Sur Mac c'est bon, sur _Hackintoch_, je ne sais pas.
De toute façon, il faut toujours avoir une sauvegarde de ses données personnelles.


----------



## overdoozedj (25 Septembre 2012)

voila j'ai besoin d'aide pour une mise à jour hackintosh......

c'est un iPC 10.5.6 que j'ai .....ce n'est pas un MAC officiel lol

j'ai po les moyens ......


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> ha oui ! c'est pas un MAC officiel ....j'ai oublié de préciser .....c'est le iPC 10.5.6.....Je suis sur un Packard Bell Dot S


Fais un clone de ton dd et installe la 10.5.8 sur ton clone. Tu seras fixé, sans risque


----------



## overdoozedj (25 Septembre 2012)

ha çà rassurez vous ....j'ai déjà fait 6 tentatives .....6 coup dans l'eau ^^ lol 

c'est pour cela que je demande de l'aide ....

çà merde à chaques fois, je ré-installe à chaques fois iPC 10.5.6 à zéro ...c'est pour cela que j'ai tout laissé de coté pour tout remettre rapidement ....

et jusqu'à maintenant ....SANS SUCCES :rose:

voici l'option que j'ai trouvée ...je vais encore TENTER ....laissez moi votre avis ....vous savez surement mieux que moi si çà vas passer et comment le faire passer .....Merci d'avance ! 

http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/05/update-hackintosh-osx86-from-1056-to-1057/


----------



## overdoozedj (26 Septembre 2012)

heureusement que jsuis un BOSS en informatique ! :mouais:

çà vas ! c'est bon ! je suis en 10.5.8 ! 

PS : un GRAND merci pour votre aide ! :rose:


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> çà vas ! c'est bon ! je suis en 10.5.8 !


Prochain challenge : passer en 10.6 (et tu n'auras pas le temps de te reposer, après tu auras les devoirs du 10.7 puis du 10.8 à faire).


----------



## overdoozedj (26 Septembre 2012)

je me suis renseigné pour cela ! Je DOIS posséder une machine BEAUCOUP plus puissante ! Hors je suis sur un bête netbook pourris !

Ps : c'est quoi cette histoire de soit-disant, posséder un configuration bien spéciale pour faire fonctionner un hackintosh ! ? ( carte mère machin, chipset bazard, carte graphique et processeur X ou Y ....) 

RIEN AVOIR ! J'ai trouvé le truc ! Il y à TOUJOURS une CONDITION cinéquanone pour que çà passe ....Simplement ! 

Exemple : iPC 10.5.6 --- : installer ABSOLUMENT : FIX POWER MANAGEMENT (uniquement) !!!! oui !!!

ideneb 1.6 Mac OS X 10.5.8 : installer ABSOLUMENT : ***************

et .....magie magie ! : https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9T_l8k1x1TtT2ZfVlNUUDg3SWM

si non pour le reste ! Vous allez me dire : wais mais si tu fais çà t'aurais rien ki vas fonctionner , pas de son , des vidéos ki laggent, pas internet ,ect ! 

oui ! Il SUFFIT de TOUT installer APRES !!!!! pfffff !!!! BANDES DE GROS MALINS !!!!! Mais çà bizzare ! C'est marqué NUL-PART !!!!!!!! 

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B9T_l8k1x1TtNWx4WjVLRVJ5RjA


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Septembre 2012)

Pour les Hackintoshs on a un forum dédié Je t'y déplace pour ne pas polluer ce fil davantage


----------



## overdoozedj (27 Septembre 2012)

ok merci


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> jIl y à TOUJOURS une CONDITION *cinéquanone*


Juste pour le plaisir : _sine qua non_ « condition sans laquelle cela ne pourrait pas être » (source)


----------



## overdoozedj (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour la précison ^^mais moi çà à toujours été ma manière de parler ^^

je ne sais pas de quelle région tu es ? moi de belgique ...et ont parle ainsi autour de moi .....

pour preuve que je suis entouré de débiles profonds ! 

merci pour la précision ^^

PS : je me suis renseigné et, il serait (peut-être) possible de mettre Lion....Pas mountain lion ! Le lion 10.7.2 ....Mais bon ....j'ai tout sur mon windaube .....et j'ai pas envie de tout faire sauter .....


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> Merci pour la précison ^^mais moi çà à toujours été ma manière de parler ^^


tkt 

De toute façon, le latin, pour un Français ou un Belge, c'est du Chinois 
(je sais, fallait oser)


----------



## overdoozedj (27 Septembre 2012)

ben en tout cas  t'es super sympas  

bah c'est pas qu'il fallait oser  

c'est que de 1 c'est vrai , de 2 : quand ont vois chez moi (mais aussi en france comment certain parlent) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v71Ooefas0M

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

c'était une petite parenthèse phylosophique  

revenons-en à MAC OS X  

je serais très heureux de prendre contact avec toi pour que tu m'aide ! comme ont dis : ya toujours plus d'idées dans deux têtes que dans une ^^

je serais tenté d'essayer d'installer Mountain Lion Mais pas tout seul ....:rose:


----------



## itOtO (27 Septembre 2012)

Pour mettre a jour ton netbook sur Snow Leopard il faudrait un peu plus d'infos sur le modèle que tu utilises. Dans tous les cas ce ne sera pas une partie de plaisir sur ce genre de machine, et si il tourne bien sous 1.5.8 ça vaut peut être le coup de rester comme ça... 
Passer sur 10.6 apportera plus de problème que de solutions à mon avis.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2012)

overdoozedj a dit:


> je serais très heureux de prendre contact avec toi pour que tu m'aide ! comme ont dis : ya toujours plus d'idées dans deux têtes que dans une ^^


Continue de poster sur le forum, certains sont calés en Hack' (ce qui n'est pas mon cas !) et pourront t'aider efficacement


----------



## overdoozedj (30 Septembre 2012)

pour la mise à jour 10.5.6 vers 10.5.8 ! Le mot de la fin sera : 

Faites simplement une mise à jour via le menu pomme au coin suppérieur gauche de mac os X !


----------



## overdoozedj (30 Septembre 2012)

Enfin une magnifique nouvelle ! 

SNOW Leopard est possible sur mon PC !!! 

Mon PC : Le packard Bell Dot SE3






L'OS X prévu pour cet ordinateur est un logiciel appellé : iPortable OSX86 SNOW 10.6.8 !!!






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

voilà ! 22H22 ! J'ai trouvé ! 

C'est confirmé ! Le packard Bell Dot SE3 supporte Mountain Lion ! 

Et je l'ai trouvé ! !!! 

"iAtkos ML 1" il s'appelle ! 

vous le voulez ? ....google est votre amis ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

22H35 : Mauvaise nouvelle .....

il est : "DELAYED"

Ce qui veut dire en Français : retardé ....


----------

